# D-Hacks Ultra Burn buzzing



## Mark_08

So I got my Ultra Burn Power Stack yesterday, after reading about it, I was excited to give it a go.

I took 1 cap this morning at 6.10am, My journey to Gym takes 30 minutes, After 15 minutes I was buzzing out of my mind, turned up old school garage full blast in the car and was moving like Chris Tucker in Friday after taking Angel Dust.

I get to the gym and the receptionist girl says 'You look tanned' wtf, tanned Im buzzing mate.

Usually I do 10mins cardio before the workouts, As I was feeling wired I thought let me check my heart rate, It was 195, went down to 180 and then to 165 in a space of a minute just walking.

I tried to run but couldn't, I thought sod it, I went to weights but again was wired so couldn't do jack all, I was in the gym for 20 mins max. I called it a day off and went to sauna.

Its 2 hours after gym and Im still buzzing my tits off, definately very strong stuff, however if it's gonna stop me training then Im in two minds about it, is it possible to break the tablet in half and take it like that?

However I did play football last night 5a side indoor so it could be due to that Im tired.

Also I got an annoying colleague at work, she is a good girl but very very annoying. I came to work and she said your eyes look extra wide open, so I said I found this fat burner that will give you energy and get rid of your bingo wings and gave her a tablet.

She is doing dips on her chair and proceeded to tell me whole of yesterday's Coronation Street.

I also been to toilet 10 times in 1 hour ****ing.

Any of you guys had these effects from Ultra Burn? maybe im intolerant to stims but I had most of the pre-workouts but never this feeling.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

I had something like that years ago, this lad at the gym made them up himself, they was to strong for me, i could not workout, i thought i was going to die, i could not sit still, i could not slow down, i was going at my workout like a lunatic, i was shaking all over, any how it turns out this lad was putting coke, with eph, and some other stuff in the caps, great for a night out, but no good for a workout, you could talk the hind legs off a donkey on that stuff, took me ages to get home from the gym, every shop i went into i was gabbing like a loon, to anyone and everyone lol


----------



## Mark_08

Ken Hutchinson said:


> I had something like that years ago, this lad at the gym made them up himself, they was to strong for me, i could not workout, i thought i was going to die, i could not sit still, i could not slow down, i was going at my workout like a lunatic, i was shaking all over, any how it turns out this lad was putting coke, with eph, and some other stuff in the caps, great for a night out, but no good for a workout, you could talk the hind legs off a donkey on that stuff, took me ages to get home from the gym, every shop i went into i was gabbing like a loon, to anyone and everyone lol


yeah mate thinking the same thing, maybe he sent me some speed or something or maybe my body doesn't tolerate the stuff.


----------



## monster wanna b

believe it or not thats how i felt when i took Jack3d... I still got some of it left as i cant use it...


----------



## Akira

You sure it wasnt an E you popped? :confused1:


----------



## Mark_08

Akira said:


> You sure it wasnt an E you popped? :confused1: [/quote
> 
> Not unless he sent me e's by accident. Have you tried them?


----------



## Akira

Mark_08 said:


> lol no it just sounds like you bombed mandy thats all haha, but ordered his DNP and will see what thats like at the end of the month!


----------



## latblaster

A heart rate of 195...I really would be very careful.


----------



## RascaL18

my dick is pretty much just a bellend after that stuff!!! shrinks it like mad!!!!


----------



## Mark_08

Akira said:


> Haha good luck with that mate, I read its very good his dnp, If you get a chance try these, Im still wired man. Maybe as I e-mailed him few times asking about the order, he thought fcuk it I put some whizz in there lol.


----------



## Mark_08

latblaster said:


> A heart rate of 195...I really would be very careful.


I know mate I was a bit worried to be honest.


----------



## Mark_08

RascaL18 said:


> my dick is pretty much just a bellend after that stuff!!! shrinks it like mad!!!!


Same here mate and went for a **** every 5 mins, how you finding them? Does it interfere with your training?


----------



## latblaster

Am really guessing by your avi that you're in your mid 20's, & afaik 195 is the heart rate maximum at this age.


----------



## RascaL18

Mark_08 said:


> Same here mate and went for a **** every 5 mins, how you finding them? Does it interfere with your training?


no im fine with training. i take it upon waking up with dnp then i train at 5pm so im fine! try taking it after the gym?


----------



## Mark_08

latblaster said:


> Am really guessing by your avi that you're in your mid 20's, & afaik 195 is the heart rate maximum at this age.


I'm 33 mate, It was 195 then dropped every 2 secs until it reached 154. Heard of lot stories where heart was pushed too much.


----------



## PLauGE

Not read the whole thread, just the OP , but it made me LOL, I need to order me some of this


----------



## Mark_08

RascaL18 said:


> no im fine with training. i take it upon waking up with dnp then i train at 5pm so im fine! try taking it after the gym?


I train in the mornings so thought this could be a good pre workout but your right maybe I will take them after. If not I might flog them mate cos today was uncomftorable.


----------



## Mark_08

PLauGE said:


> Not read the whole thread, just the OP , but it made me LOL, I need to order me some of this


Ha ha, if you do mate let me know how you get on with them.


----------



## dann19900

no idea but you sound buzzing even from reading your post lol. I've done mdma that did less than that to me:confused1: lol. I'd leave it well alone personally


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

PLauGE said:


> Not read the whole thread, just the OP , but it made me LOL, I need to order me some of this


Not read the whole thread, it's only two pages long lol, dont start any long books


----------



## dt36

Ha ha, I posted the same feelings just before Christmas. They are mental strong compared to the usual EPH stacks.

I took 1 tab at 6am this morning and my balls are still up inside me. Trained 20 mins later and no issues. I am doing the ones with Sibutramine in them, and they really do supress the appetite big time. Missus is on them this week too, as we both put a bit of chunk on in the last 10 days having a working holiday abroad, and she is like a Powder Monkey.

Wait till you try and put your Winky in your Missus Flower though. That's interesting on the vinegar stroke...

Stick them out for a few days and give them a chance to see if your tolerance drops. Obviously, if you think that they are still disagreeing with you by Sunday, then maybe they're not for you.


----------



## Mark_08

dt36 said:


> Ha ha, I posted the same feelings just before Christmas. They are mental strong compared to the usual EPH stacks.
> 
> I took 1 tab at 6am this morning and my balls are still up inside me. Trained 20 mins later and no issues. I am doing the ones with Sibutramine in them, and they really do supress the appetite big time. Missus is on them this week too, as we both put a bit of chunk on in the last 10 days having a working holiday abroad, and she is like a Powder Monkey.
> 
> Wait till you try and put your Winky in your Missus Flower though. That's interesting on the vinegar stroke...
> 
> Stick them out for a few days and give them a chance to see if your tolerance drops. Obviously, if you think that they are still disagreeing with you by Sunday, then maybe they're not for you.


Thanks mate appreciate the input, how you finding them lately? have they helped with your training? I will do that and see if my tolerance drops.

Yeah I got the sibutramine ones, however I still felt hungry all day?


----------



## dt36

Mark_08 said:


> Thanks mate appreciate the input, how you finding them lately? have they helped with your training? I will do that and see if my tolerance drops. Yeah I got the sibutramine ones, however I still felt hungry all day?


I wouldn't say they are hindering my training to any extent, other than sweating more. Did 30 mins with my bike on a Turbo Trainer yesterday morning and felt OK. This morning I did 10 mins on the bike first, then a pull session on the weights. Again, no probs.

Definately supressing my appetite though. Had oats and whey mix about 7am, then another whey with EVOO at 10.30am. Struggled with Tuna and Broccolli at lunch time and didn't finish it. I also had another Whey/oats and a Banana for 3.30pm as we can't eat at our desks in work, but I have brought them home with me as not touched. Whey drink is in the fridge at present and am going to try and force it at 9pm as I should have had another solid meal in me by now. Just not a bit hungry...


----------



## kml

Probably caused by the sibutramine


----------



## dann19900

i take it these are illegal yeah? (sorry if this is a stupid question, haven't looked properly)


----------



## engllishboy

RascaL18 said:


> my dick is pretty much just a bellend after that stuff!!! shrinks it like mad!!!!


Same. Always keep a Viagra in my gym bag/wallet just incase :lol:


----------



## Hotdog147

RascaL18 said:


> my dick is pretty much just a bellend after that stuff!!! shrinks it like mad!!!!


Old thread I know! But was looking for feedback on this for someone

This comment had me in stitches for some reason :lol:


----------



## MyronGainz

I need this in my life to get me through the boredom and disappointment I experience everyday. 100% srs


----------



## H_JM_S

I used it but can't get in anymore ... was decent stuff!!!


----------



## Jas

RascaL18 said:


> my dick is pretty much just a bellend after that stuff!!! shrinks it like mad!!!!


I found this too with PES enhanced (preworkout) and their fat burner alphamine. Must be all the stimulants.


----------



## Dazza

I still have around 88 tabs of elite uwls which is similar, i still can't use the things very often as it has me climbing the walls.


----------



## Mark_08

That shizzle was similiar to oxy elite, wired up all day.


----------



## big steve

i take it these cant be got anymore


----------



## kreig

big steve said:


> i take it these cant be got anymore


Apparently they can if you know where to look


----------



## ldc_08

big steve said:


> i take it these cant be got anymore


They certainly can :whistling:


----------



## adam28

i wish i knew where to look


----------



## Guest

adam28 said:


> i wish i knew where to look


Snap!!


----------



## ldc_08

Dhacks DNP I'm not sure. Powerstack I Definetly know is available.

Some on order :lol:


----------



## Dazza

Power stack, ultra burn and T3 are about.

I'm sure there will be more once he gets going.

Currently sweating away on his dnp, just a quick run to drop a few lbs on this bulk.


----------



## Del Boy 01

This stuff is the dogs danglies


----------



## Wheyman

I thought D hacks had gone?


----------



## kreig

Wheyman said:


> I thought D hacks had gone?


Apparently some of his stuff is available through resellers, whether it's real or just someone trading on the name who knows


----------



## bigmitch69

adam28 said:


> i wish i knew where to look


Just keep an eye out for your local gym member whose chewing everyone's ear off by the sounds of it.


----------



## H_JM_S

adam28 said:


> i wish i knew where to look


and me!


----------



## adam28

Thought i would of heard a knock on my PM box by now lol

Oh well guess i will never try it....


----------



## Guest

adam28 said:


> Thought i would of heard a knock on my PM box by now lol
> 
> Oh well guess i will never try it....


So did I pal


----------



## JPO

Bought some a while ago and some sibutramine separate , tool sib in morning and ultra burn oer workout ! Never again no fkin sleep and had to get up In the middle of the night to change the bed sheets they were that wet though I thought was going to die ! Just be carful and not mix stims ! I did do research on it asked a well know member on here at the time for advice and that's how he suggested I take them !


----------



## kreig

Sibutramine isn't a stim


----------



## Jax_Demon

Long time lurker here.

I've managed to get hold of D-hacks dnp and Ultra burn also the T3. Dnp is legit and so is the Ultra burn he's defo back but using re-sellers from what it looks like.

The Ultra burn gave me a nice kick up the backside and I'm having to force feed myself pretty much as I'm just not hungry at all.


----------



## Fortis

How much does the sup cost?


----------



## tprice

the ultraburn left me wired for about 10 hours!

got tubs of it, don't think ill use it again! too strong for little me!


----------



## Guest

I'd probably die of anxiety if I took that from the sounds of it


----------



## simonthepieman

i was just about to order the Dhack D30 (ECA) as I respond great to ECA, thinking i might give these a whirl instead.

anyone use both? What's best for fat loss?


----------



## NotSoBig

simonthepieman said:


> i was just about to order the Dhack D30 (ECA) as I respond great to ECA, thinking i might give these a whirl instead.
> 
> anyone use both? What's best for fat loss?


Interested in the replies you get mate, as i am tempted to order the D30!


----------



## justinm74

simonthepieman said:


> i was just about to order the Dhack D30 (ECA) as I respond great to ECA, thinking i might give these a whirl instead.
> 
> anyone use both? What's best for fat loss?


Not seen a D-hacks d30 ECA but have used his power stack and ultra burn and found it more effective then ECA. Ultra burn especially if wanting to suppress appetite too.


----------



## tprice

Dymetadrine D30s are a very good ECA stack.

Dhacks Ultraburn is just mental


----------



## justinm74

tprice said:


> Dymetadrine D30s are a very good ECA stack.
> 
> Dhacks Ultraburn is just mental


Oh yes! I take 1 in the morning with grapefruit juice and makes intermittent fasting a breeze! Wears off in time for food later though.


----------



## dt36

Ultra burn gives you wizz dick big time and sex is awkward as it makes you feel you want to pee during the deed.


----------



## justinm74

dt36 said:


> Ultra burn gives you wizz dick big time and see is awkward as it makes you feel you want to pee during.


Who told you that? I tried to keep it secret :lol:

I know what you mean though but luckily wears off by the evening when I see the missus.


----------



## musio

dt36 said:


> Ultra burn gives you wizz dick big time and see is awkward as it makes you feel you want to pee during.


This is true! I thought it was just me!


----------



## ethan2009

used the powerstack and ultra burn. both to strong for me but if you take it early in morning it won't affect sleep. stims massively affect people differently imo but you can always just pop a nytol at night if needed

i can manage just half a tab fine though, but have now realised its the yohimbine in the ultra burn / power stack that makes me wired., the new d-hacks t5 + dmaa is good! for those who are stim sensitive and can't handle the ultra/power, had a sample sent and its bloody great! tub on its way as we speak! 

yes does make your willy small lol but sons springs back day after you stop it.


----------



## ethan2009

Wheyman said:


> I thought D hacks had gone?


he did go in hiding but back at full swing now  luckily i had is very 1st email address that i emails got auto response from it with new email :thumb:

ps: there is also a few re-sellers out there if you google


----------



## Mark_08

ethan2009 said:


> used the powerstack and ultra burn. both to strong for me but if you take it early in morning it won't affect sleep. stims massively affect people differently imo but you can always just pop a nytol at night if needed
> 
> i can manage just half a tab fine though, but have now realised its the yohimbine in the ultra burn / power stack that makes me wired., the new d-hacks t5 + dmaa is good! for those who are stim sensitive and can't handle the ultra/power, had a sample sent and its bloody great! tub on its way as we speak!
> 
> yes does make your willy small lol but sons springs back day after you stop it.


Yep same mate, I tried few supps and had the same effect and the ingredient that does it is Yohimbine.


----------



## legoheed

Mark_08 said:


> send them my way then lol


----------



## Mark_08

legoheed said:


> Mate this thread is a year old they were sold in February lol.


----------



## legoheed

lol shows u how much attention iv been paying haha


----------



## Mark_08

Haha I think they are still available though, I stick to Jack3d these days lol, got loads of them if you want mate.


----------



## stevieboy100

ethan2009 said:


> used the powerstack and ultra burn. both to strong for me but if you take it early in morning it won't affect sleep. stims massively affect people differently imo but you can always just pop a nytol at night if needed
> 
> i can manage just half a tab fine though, but have now realised its the yohimbine in the ultra burn / power stack that makes me wired., the new d-hacks t5 + dmaa is good! for those who are stim sensitive and can't handle the ultra/power, had a sample sent and its bloody great! tub on its way as we speak!
> 
> yes does make your willy small lol but sons springs back day after you stop it.


whats the quality of that 30mg ephedrine in these as i see you only get 60 tabs instead of 90 in the power stack and it still has the dmaa in the t5 doesn't it ?


----------



## Bad Alan

stevieboy100 said:


> whats the quality of that 30mg ephedrine in these as i see you only get 60 tabs instead of 90 in the power stack and it still has the dmaa in the t5 doesn't it ?


You only need to take one lol  double drop at your own risk hahah. Don't know why but they are very effective for a long time too!


----------



## stevieboy100

Bad Alan said:


> You only need to take one lol  double drop at your own risk hahah. Don't know why but they are very effective for a long time too!


that the t5+ alan ?

D-HACKS T5+

30MG EPHEDRINE/75MG ASPRIN/200MG CAFFEINE + 30mg dmaa (stim)

I imagine 30mg ephedrine and 30mg dmaa would be quite a kick up the **** lol


----------



## Bad Alan

stevieboy100 said:


> that the t5+ alan ?
> 
> D-HACKS T5+
> 
> 30MG EPHEDRINE/75MG ASPRIN/200MG CAFFEINE + 30mg dmaa (stim)
> 
> I imagine 30mg ephedrine and 30mg dmaa would be quite a kick up the **** lol


I'm talking ultra burn mate sorry as title says, don't know exact ingredients off top of head. Used them during diet and they ummmm WORK lol @liam0810 is a fan too, although he uses them recreationally


----------



## simonthepieman

i'm not sure what to get? The t% or the ultra burn or one of each and cycle them?

I've been a fan of ECA on a cut, but the ultra burn sound like fun except for a shrinked willy


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> I'm talking ultra burn mate sorry as title says, don't know exact ingredients off top of head. Used them during diet and they ummmm WORK lol @liam0810 is a fan too, although he uses them recreationally


I love these! If anyone finds out where we can get them from let me know. they give you the smallest whizz d1ck ever!


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> I love these! If anyone finds out where we can get them from let me know. they give you the smallest whizz d1ck ever!


Check your whatsapp x


----------



## SickCurrent

liam0810 said:


> I love these! If anyone finds out where we can get them from let me know. they give you the smallest whizz d1ck ever!


+1 Aware me pls bros


----------



## jdsw

+ I

cheers


----------



## Guest

liam0810 said:


> I love these! If anyone finds out where we can get them from let me know. they give you the smallest whizz d1ck ever!


I may have to give them a miss then, I'll end up with a front bum if it gets any smaller lol.


----------



## engllishboy

Power stack as a pre workout when you're bulking isn't the best idea. It's fvcking hard to get any in ya when you don't want to eat. On the plus side, the stim dick isn't a problem as my missus is back home in Lithuania until February lol.


----------



## musio

Love ultra burn but my last d-hacks pot is running low!


----------



## Rancid-Badger

simonthepieman said:


> i was just about to order the Dhack D30 (ECA) as I respond great to ECA, thinking i might give these a whirl instead.
> 
> anyone use both? What's best for fat loss?


The D30 ECA stack is very good, but I build a tolerance to stims very quickly.

Ultraburn is phenomenal! Until I become immune to that too...

Got some DNP on the way, has anyone stacked DNP & Ultraburn or is that not a good idea? Probably not...


----------



## NotSoBig

Rancid-Badger said:


> The D30 ECA stack is very good, but I build a tolerance to stims very quickly.
> 
> Ultraburn is phenomenal! Until I become immune to that too...
> 
> Got some DNP on the way, has anyone stacked DNP & Ultraburn or is that not a good idea? Probably not...


Probably a bad idea mate - sounds like overload to me


----------



## DiggyV

Rancid-Badger said:


> The D30 ECA stack is very good, but I build a tolerance to stims very quickly.
> 
> Ultraburn is phenomenal! Until I become immune to that too...
> 
> Got some DNP on the way, has anyone stacked DNP & Ultraburn or is that not a good idea? Probably not...


you get tolerant because your alpha receptors down regulate. Hacks ultraburn is full of Alpha Stims, 2 weeks on and then 2 weeks off. Dont stack ECA in between as it is both and alpha and beta agonist, so you will get a lot less from it.

All stim based burners, ECA, Yohimbine, DMAA need to be cycled with an on and off period. it is possible to run a pure alpha like ultraburn with clen as one is pure alpha and the other pure beta. HOwever ECA cant be effectively stacked with anything as it hits both, and anything that follows will not give you the same effects.

Also don't run Ultra with DNP. The best of the alpha stims will give you maybe a 5% lift in metabolic rate, clen may be 8/9%, DNP will give you 10-15% per 100mg in your body. So take 125mg on a 3 week cycle and at the end of the first week you will have about 230mg left in you each day before taking that day's tab. So your peak will be 350mg - which is a 35-50% lift in metabolism. You wont notice the difference Ultraburn makes to weight loss when on DNP.

Also you tend to feel crap enough when on DNP, what add in more stress :lol:


----------



## GolfDelta

Fvck me,these are strong!Got sent some to sample for free so had a quick look round at reviews.Being pretty stimulant tolerant and having used a lot of reccies when younger I doubted how much effect these would have.I took one before going on the door last night cos I'm dieting and was knackered,I can honestly say the feeling I got was like taking a large line of good coke but instead of the buzz going away it lasted about 6 hours!Zero appetite,more chatty,slightly edgy,quicker to lose my temper,heightened awareness of surroundings.Def strong sh1t and not for everyone but I'll be using these on my cut,excellent for killing appetite and as a mood enhancer.


----------



## Ballin

Been running dhacks sibutramine for 2 weeks and it's been excellent appetite been slashed! Wanna get hold of some of these though as energy levels running a lil low on reduced carbs.


----------



## TAFFY

all d-hacks stuff spot on top notch blows anything else out water!!!


----------



## engllishboy

DiggyV said:


> you get tolerant because your alpha receptors down regulate. Hacks ultraburn is full of Alpha Stims, 2 weeks on and then 2 weeks off. Dont stack ECA in between as it is both and alpha and beta agonist, so you will get a lot less from it.
> 
> All stim based burners, ECA, Yohimbine, DMAA need to be cycled with an on and off period. it is possible to run a pure alpha like ultraburn with clen as one is pure alpha and the other pure beta. HOwever ECA cant be effectively stacked with anything as it hits both, and anything that follows will not give you the same effects.
> 
> Also don't run Ultra with DNP. The best of the alpha stims will give you maybe a 5% lift in metabolic rate, clen may be 8/9%, DNP will give you 10-15% per 100mg in your body. So take 125mg on a 3 week cycle and at the end of the first week you will have about 230mg left in you each day before taking that day's tab. So your peak will be 350mg - which is a 35-50% lift in metabolism. You wont notice the difference Ultraburn makes to weight loss when on DNP.
> 
> Also you tend to feel crap enough when on DNP, what add in more stress :lol:


On the 2 weeks off of the ultra/power stack, would med/high dose caffeine be an okay substitute, or would it be better to knock all stims on the head?

Also, wouldn't the stacks be ideal on DNP, not from a weight loss POV, but purely as a stimulant and energy boost? Also, it would help massively with cravings and hunger pangs.


----------



## DiggyV

engllishboy said:


> On the 2 weeks off of the ultra/power stack, would med/high dose caffeine be an okay substitute, or would it be better to knock all stims on the head?
> 
> Also, wouldn't the stacks be ideal on DNP, not from a weight loss POV, but purely as a stimulant and energy boost? Also, it would help massively with cravings and hunger pangs.


I wouldn't use caffeine as its a central nervous stim and works in a completely different way in the body and is not direct acting on fat loss. The direct fat loss capabilities of caffeine are minimal - despite some of the pseudo science that has cropped up recently around this, claiming higher free fatty acids when doing it. The fact is that the studies that this is based on claim a statistically significant increase - in research terms this means anything above 1%  In caffeine's case I believe the increase in FFA was 13%. this has then been misquoted as 'significant' increase in metabolism of 13% :lol: (this is more than 100mg of DNP - so clearly BS). Also the studies concluded that of the additional FFAs released only 20%-30% were used, the rest were reabsorbed. so lets say 25% of 13%, so 3.2% more FFAs, which is probably less than 30 mins on a treadmill.

The only thing that would really stack in the off weeks id either Clenbuterol or Albuterol or possible higenamine, as they are beta agonists.

As far as running it with DNP, dont run it for fat loss, as you wont notice the difference in losses, use as an appetite suppressant would be OK, however in my opinion run it at a low dose for the get up and go factor - you feel crap enough on DNP as it is, without being buzzing as well, your body doesn't need the stress.


----------



## RiceGirl

ethan2009 said:


> used the powerstack and ultra burn. both to strong for me but if you take it early in morning it won't affect sleep. stims massively affect people differently imo but you can always just pop a nytol at night if needed
> 
> i can manage just half a tab fine though, but have now realised its the yohimbine in the ultra burn / power stack that makes me wired., the new d-hacks t5 + dmaa is good! for those who are stim sensitive and can't handle the ultra/power, had a sample sent and its bloody great! tub on its way as we speak!
> 
> yes does make your willy small lol but sons springs back day after you stop it.


 I e tried to email you (the mail address in your profile does not work)


----------



## RiceGirl

RiceGirl said:


> I e tried to email you (the mail address in your profile does not work)


I have noticed they have a new mail address, I have used this and got a reply that all the labels are changing but don't worry, how do we know it's not just an imposter who has just used a similar email address? It does not sound right.


----------



## Ability

GolfDelta said:


> Fvck me,these are strong!Got sent some to sample for free so had a quick look round at reviews.Being pretty stimulant tolerant and having used a lot of reccies when younger I doubted how much effect these would have.I took one before going on the door last night cos I'm dieting and was knackered,I can honestly say the feeling I got was like taking a large line of good coke but instead of the buzz going away it lasted about 6 hours!Zero appetite,more chatty,slightly edgy,quicker to lose my temper,heightened awareness of surroundings.Def strong sh1t and not for everyone but I'll be using these on my cut,excellent for killing appetite and as a mood enhancer.


Interesting comment this - i had the exact same reaction. Very strong stuff and when i first took was overly aware of surroundings and was getting extreme anxiety bordering on a panic attack! Once i focused myself and rode it out seemed to get better. Do not take before sleep - i didnt sleep untill 5am and went to bed at 11pm. Laid there wide awake with no a single yawn.

As for killing appetite........ It is incredible. Never experienced anything like it. For example, get real sugar cravings all the time. Since ive been on this - nothing.


----------



## Wayno81

These are awesome but I had to take 2 at a time to get any sort of buzz


----------



## lewis-cheetham

My main purpose of researching this is because i was curious to see if i was experiencing the same sort of side effects. None the less your story was hugely amusing!

The first weekend I got them, by god did I feel like a dog with two dicks. Literally couldn't be a happier man, now i can't say that this is purely down to ultraburn but after this (I work away, i'm in the last 4 weeks of show prep, carbs are low, intensity is high and cardio is just as high so there's a lot of grinding factors in here that could alter the following) i found myself being quite down a lot of the time, my relationships with others have suffered as a result - i tend to feel a long sense of impending doom but this seems to come and go. I get a really weird sweat, i sweat a lot but it feels cold...

I haven't had any time off them for around 9 days, so i don't know if i could eliminate it just yet as a factor. On the other hand, holy moses does it shred the fat so if you can get by the potential mental toughness then these are the way to go

Has anyone else had a similar experience?


----------

